# LG gas dryer - DLG7188WM



## aptcloe (Mar 26, 2011)

I have this gas dryer that should be no more than 2 years old. It was working fine until a couple weeks ago. Then suddenly the dry time went from about 55 minutes to out of control. The remaining time comes down to 6 minutes and it just gets stuck there - the time does not reduce. This occured about 3 times. So i started reading about the problem. Some people say that the vents and the pipes, etc. may be clogged; so i used the Linteater system and cleaned it all (I think). But the problem still won't go away. By the time the time remaining comes down to 6 minutes, the clothes are drier but not completely dry. Does anyone know what could be the issue. Could it be the 'Electrode Moisture sensor' that has gone bad and may need replacing (LG part #6500EL3001A)? Is this something i should attempt to replace, if indeed it may be the problem? If i must call someone to attend to it, what will be the approx charges in the Edison, NJ area? Thanks for any inputs.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

aptcloe said:


> I So i started reading about the problem. Some people say that the vents and the pipes, etc. may be clogged; so i used the Linteater system and cleaned it all (I think). .


you think? you need to confirm, maybe even take all the venting apart to check it. If it is not a vent problem, what happens when it hits that 6 minute mark, can you hear the gas still firing? What happens if you stop it at that point and restart it?


----------



## aptcloe (Mar 26, 2011)

The machine just keeps running even after the 6 min mark. The clothes are warm (at the 6 min mark) but not completely dry - so it is not like the dryer does not 'work' at all in terms of the heat!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you still haven't said how you checked the venting. did you take it apart or did you just feel it blow and think its ok? how far is the vent run? how long does it run before it goes to 6 minutes. If its not a vent problem then it sounds like the sensor needs replacing.


----------



## aptcloe (Mar 26, 2011)

I used the 12 foot rod from Linteater and was able to pass the brush & rod completely thru the vent pipe from the outside to the inside. It went in from the outside and came out from the inside. the vent is less than 12 feet long. The cycle time is about 41 minutes - but after about 35 minutes of run time the timer comes down to 6 minutes and then keeps going.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like the sensor is bad.


----------



## aptcloe (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks.
do you know approx how much will it cost to have someone come and have it fixed (labor+part) - if indeed it is the sensor?


----------



## hundai (Jul 1, 2011)

aptcloe said:


> I have this gas dryer that should be no more than 2 years old. It was working fine until a couple weeks ago. Then suddenly the dry time went from about 55 minutes to out of control. The remaining time comes down to 6 minutes and it just gets stuck there - the time does not reduce. This occured about 3 times. So i started reading about the problem. Some people say that the vents and the pipes, etc. may be clogged; so i used the Linteater system and cleaned it all (I think). But the problem still won't go away. By the time the time remaining comes down to 6 minutes, the clothes are drier but not completely dry. Does anyone know what could be the issue. Could it be the 'Electrode Moisture sensor' that has gone bad and may need replacing (LG part #6500EL3001A)? Is this something i should attempt to replace, if indeed it may be the problem? If i must call someone to attend to it, what will be the approx charges in the Edison, NJ area? Thanks for any inputs.


Hey I had also faced the same problem but didn't tried to learn about the problem and I threw it and got the new one. Most of the washer and dryer have the same problem that we have faced. One of my friend also had the same problem and was asking a suggestion from me and I answered him, his dryer is out of date and its already dead, you need to get the new one. He also threw his dryer and got the new one.
Now my concern is did you fixed your dryer or not? If yes then can you tell me how can we fix this problem as I might get this problem with my dryer sooner or later.


----------



## aptcloe (Mar 26, 2011)

I finally bit the bullet and had someone come over to have it looked at. He charged me $80 for the visit. He says the gas valve is bad and needs to replace it. He says it will cost $145 + $125 for labor and will give 1-year warranty. Does it seem like it is worth it? Almost, $375 (including tax) for the whole job? Someone please advise.
Is this something i will be able to replace - i'm quite handy.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

is this guy going to guarantee his work? By your description of the problem I doubt the gas valve is the culprit


----------



## aptcloe (Mar 26, 2011)

He is saying that it will be a 1-year warranty for his job. It is an authorized LG dealer.
He put his ear to the front lower right bottom (i guess the valve is located there) of the machine while the heat cycle was turned on and said he could not even hear the gas valve opening; hence, he wanats to replace that part.
Is there anything i can to do check to see if the valve is ok, without removing it?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm sorry but that makes no sense. Did he even take it apart far enough to watch it cycle. Maybe its just the coils on the gas valve, which would run about $25.00.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't think it's the valve either. usually won't show up that way. that's a DC controled valve. parts not avail separately. that has a 5 min cool down so it's saying stay in heat mode-not ready for cool down. all [most?] problems when stuck at 6 min display are vent related. dis-connect the vent and see if air is blasting out. if so, run one load on time dry and see if ok[gas, so co is present, open window or something]. if still a prob you need someone who knows LG-listening for valve?? could be any # of reasons why no noise was heard.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I would still be very suspicious of a venting problem. I know you said you cleaned it all out but........ Do as Jacques said and unhook it from the vent for 1 load to see how it works. It just seems a little odd that after 35 minutes of heat your clothes still are not dry


----------



## chriski2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Wondering if the gas valve corrected your dryer problem. I have the same symptom and want to pinpoint the bad part. 
Thanks
Chris K.


----------

